# Honda 1336



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Can someone answer, is the auger height on this model infinitely adjustable or does it just have high, medium and low like the other Honda models? I've downloaded the owners manual and it suggests that it just has the three heights but it appears that online videos show that the height is infinitely adjustable. Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you looking at the HS1336 hybrid, or the HSS1332? The new HSS1332 can be adjusted to any position between the range of the gas strut. I'm not certain about the HS1336, but I believe it adjusts across a range with the push of a button. The bucket also tilts from side to side.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

The 1336 is infinite. if you do some digging on YouTube you will find a good demonstration video showing this.


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, it's the 13/36 hybrid. I actually put a deposit on one yesterday to be delivered in a couple of weeks. I was almost certain that the adjustment was infinite.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

On the video I saw it also showed that the bucket could be tilted side to side- As in you can raise one side higher than the other if you want.

Here you go, fast forward to 2:10


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

How much are you paying for the 1336?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That is a really nice state of the art machine, best of luck with it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Geez, that's a serious piece of hardware, Laundry. Just how much snow (where) are you trying to move??


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

I traded in my ariens Hydro Pro 32 on it. It had the ability to move a lot of snow but I felt that the drive system was really lacking. The blower is for our family cabin that is located near Yellowstone National Park, a google search indicated that the area gets around 250" annually. I'd rather not disclose the particulars of the deal, as it was nothing to brag about but I figured I'd bite the bullet and get a blower I'd be happy with for a long time. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't wait to hear what you think of it when you get to using it. You'd be the first person I knew of who actually had one. Hope you give us a full review.


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow... that is a serious piece of equipment. That is very cool. Hope you post pics and a review. wow...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lets hope for a video in deep snow :wavetowel2:

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda hybrid cool factoid:

With the correct secret code sequence of lever pulls and button pushes, you can energize the electric track motors to run off the twin 12V batteries. This means you can drive the unit without having to start the engine. Perfect for getting it in / out of a deep garage. 

One customer I knew _loved _this feature it because he had to move snow on opposite sides of a giant building. Rather than drive it all the way around to each side, he just energized the track motors and drove it through the hallways of the building straight across.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

that is cool, stealth mode ! just not sure what id think if i walked around a corner IN a building only to stare down the mouth of that beast !!


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Honda hybrid cool factoid:
> 
> With the correct secret code sequence of lever pulls and button pushes, you can energize the electric track motors to run off the twin 12V batteries. This means you can drive the unit without having to start the engine. Perfect for getting it in / out of a deep garage.


Not really all that much of a sequence, hold both turn-levers until two lights flash on the control panel. Release the levers and use the drive lever to drive it as normal. Only used it once. Ran out of gas and instead of walking to the garage to get more I drove my 1590 there by electrical power only. Kinda handy.


----------

